# repair of nasal valve collapse



## AnneCline (Oct 4, 2012)

Any ideas of what CPT code to use for this repair??  Use of the Bovie is throwing me off.  Normally for repairs I would be using CPT 30465.   Thanks in advance!

Once this was completed, the patient had 1% lidocaine with 1:100,000 epinephrine injected into the area between the upper lateral and lower lateral cartilage. The
patient then had a Pinpoint Bovie used and a submucosal plane was fashioned
between the area and the Bovie was used at a power setting of 5 at
approximately 5 seconds per pass. Three passes were made across the area of
the two cartilages and the procedure was then terminated. The patient was
awakened and taken to the recovery room in stable condition.


----------



## Thouvenel (Oct 5, 2012)

Bovie is for cauterization so I'm not fully understanding how the nasal repair could be done this way.  I would recommend going to your physician and getting him/her to explain better, or possibly call the hospital/surgery center for help.  If nothing else fits, the unlisted procedure code is the next option.


----------

